# 00525 - Oxygen Sensor (G39) - 03-00 - No Signal Jetta MkIII



## mxvager (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi fellows:
A friend of mine is having this code 
Engine 1.8L 8v (jetta sold in mexico), year 1997, 60k miles
Controller 037 906 021 A
Component Digifant 1.82 1883
1 fault found:
00525 - Oxygen Sensor (G39)
03-00 - No Signal
and 0.47v on the measuring block for it
001,3 = .o2 volt. 47v
001,4 = adjust cond 00001000

Is this just a dead o2 sensor?
Some one knows the spec values for this voltage? or the procedure to test it?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## doctordon (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: 00525 - Oxygen Sensor (G39) - 03-00 - No Signal Jetta MkIII (mxvager)*

Check the wiring to the sensor for breaks. Then replace sensor.


----------



## mxvager (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: 00525 - Oxygen Sensor (doctordon)*

thanks


----------

